# Doesnt seem my car has regenerated in a while



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Maybe I have missed it, but I dont think I have seen that it has regenerated for a while. Not sure there is a easy way to tell? It runs fine, but when looking at the Instant MPG, I have noticed that when on the highway with the cruze control on, it seems not to sit on a constant number +/- 1-2 mpg, but now swings 5-6mpg. Average MPG has dropped a little over 1mpg, which should be attributed to the new tires. I havent seen the massive drop to the low-mid 30's that happens when it regenerates 

The only recent change to the car was new tires a few weeks ago and the EGR temp sensor that I finally replaced.

Thoughts?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

If you buy a scangauge 2 - you can see the miles since last regen.... Otherwise you are just guessing in the dark. 





__





» ScanGauge II







www.scangauge.com





Unless your eyes are constantly fixed on the instant mpg reading - I wouldn't worry about it. If your eyes are fixed on it - I would suggest listening to some pleasant podcasts and get your mind on something else.. ;-)

jeff


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If you have a iPhone/iPad or Android phone/device the $50 Hypertough Bluetooth scanner at Wal Mart also works (plus way more).


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Regens are pretty fast and not super obvious unless you are watching the mpg carefully and on a stretch of road where you are very familiar with what the mpg usually is. The mpg can certainly be a clue but the way to really tell as others have said is a Scangauge II, an OBDLink MX with an app, or other device that can show you the parameters such as regen status and miles since last regen. If it were failing to do a regen for too long it would definitely let you know as the DPF would get clogged. Even if it were not sensing a full DPF it would still eventually do one based on distance, so I would not worry too much.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ve got a Bluetooth obd2 scanner and can monitor when the car does a regen and honestly, if I didn’t have the scanner I wouldn’t be able to tell it’s performing a regen. I noticed it’s usually faster when I’m driving on the highway (3 mins sometimes less). If I’m driving on anything less than highway driving, I’ve seen it take around 5-10 mins

Either way I couldn’t tell if I didn’t have a Bluetooth scanner, it’s quick and hard to notice


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I never watch it. Actually I monitor nothing while driving. I just want a screen with a digital speedometer readout. Anything else is a distraction to be honest. And this is from someone who drives 80,000lbs on occasion.

Even manual I don’t care for a tachometer. I have ears.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> I never watch it. Actually I monitor nothing while driving. I just want a screen with a digital speedometer readout. Anything else is a distraction to be honest. And this is from someone who drives 80,000lbs on occasion.
> 
> Even manual I don’t care for a tachometer. I have ears.


The only manual car I had before I got the Cruze doesn't have a tachometer (just a giant clock), so a lot of time I don't even think to look at it when shifting. I do much prefer an analog speedometer to digital ... not sure why I just like to process it spatially instead of a number. I've reduced the amount I pay attention to the ScanGauge over the summer ... nothing I can do with the numbers I'm seeing and they just cause me to overthink.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> The only manual car I had before I got the Cruze doesn't have a tachometer (just a giant clock), so a lot of time I don't even think to look at it when shifting. I do much prefer an analog speedometer to digital ... not sure why I just like to process it spatially instead of a number. I've reduced the amount I pay attention to the ScanGauge over the summer ... nothing I can do with the numbers I'm seeing and they just cause me to overthink.


On non synchros there is just no other way. If you spend time watching the tachometer for that sweet spot you’re going to kill someone.

Unless you like double clutch or something but only boomers do that. Float shifting is much more intuitive and harder to screw up... Which is kinda weird as many people say it’s actually harder.


----------

